# Adopting a GS, while living alone in a 1 bedroom apartemtn



## Yuri86 (May 12, 2012)

Hi all,

i happened to stumble on this site while trying to research on whether or not a GS can live with my in a big 1 bedroom apartment.

by nature i have alwasy been attracted to GS, my favorite breed, i believe they are the most friendly and are a life companion. i moved to Dubai aroudn a year ago, and have since been living a quiet life. not to say i dont have friends except its hard to befriend ppl here when they seem to be interested in materialistic things. ive alwasy wanted to have a GS live with me. i workd from 10 til 6 and every night its back home, i kinda feel restless that i need to go out and do something, so the thought of getting a GS popped to my head.

my question is this, would it be ok for the dog, to be left alone from 10am-6pm in a big apartment? knowing the fact that i would only be able to walk it 30 mins in the morning but have much plenty time for it in the evening around 1-2 hours of walking time, since i spend most of my time on the tv after work and i rarely go to bed before 1am. its as if i feel it would do me good to have a GS in my life, cause ive begun to feel lonely in this big city where i feel i need a true friend, and always thought i would own a dog, and now is the time.

im up for any suggestions, please note that im a big guy so the though of getting a small dog does not appeal to me at all  it GS or no dog at all, and im the type that loves to share everything with my dog, i owned an Alaskan Malamute back in my home country but could not prepare its papers in time for my travels to dubai, and the fact that a Malamute would not be suitable for such a hot climate such as dubai.

anyways as i said, i am up for any suggestions and thanks in advance folks.

Yuri


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, if you get a puppy, you need to make sure that you can come home on your lunch breaks or something, because puppies need several meals and can't hold their bladders that long.

Other than that, spending the day alone really isn't a bad thing, but you DEFINITELY need to make sure that you could exercise a dog adequately every day.

Especially in a situation like this, where everything you have is in one room, I would recommend crate training.

Also, STRONGLY, SERIOUSLY consider whether you can give the adequate exercise and attention to your dog. It IS harder being a "single parent" after all.

Also make sure that you have learned about the breed and that you aren't stuck on it just because you like the way they look (though who could blame you!) or something. You need to make sure that this is the right breed for your lifestyle, and your "GSD or nothing" attitude has me a little concerned. I'm not a fan of small dogs either, but there are MANY other medium-large breeds, too.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Yuri. Welcome to the forum. I had to google Dubai because I didn't know where it was. I'm curious what country did you move from?

People in all different situations are able to make it work. In my personal opinion, having a puppy and working 8 hours a day plus the commute would be difficult but people do it. An adult dog would be a lot easier in my opinion. 30 minutes in the morning and a couple hours at night plus more on your days off seems fine to me.


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

Are you going to be in Dubai for the length of the dog's life? That is an important consideration. Often people there are quite transient, there for a few years and then go somewhere else. What would you do with the dog if that is the case for you?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The other thing to consider is can you bring the dog to another country if you move. Quarantine laws vary greatly between countries. As others have already suggested, you might want to look into breeds other than a working breed that needs and requires a good deal of physical and mental stimulation and a job.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

no. ! thats all have to say. Yuri, i have lived in dubai in a HUGE villa , jumeira, palms, etc, maids, help, chauffers, u name it. been there done that. but reading your post if i were u i wouldn't have a dog, esp.a gsd!esp in an apprtment, esp since u r gone that much, esp there. sorry , just my personal opinion.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I personally am a single mom (of a GSD) and before moving here to FL, I lived in a tiny duplex in Germany. I was gone from 0630-1630 every day. I was able to give him adequate exercise before and after work. I crate trained him and did a lot of obedience training. So yes, I think you can. But as everyone else said, you really have to evaluate if this is the right breed for you, and if you just so happen to get a high drive/high energy GSD, you are able to handle him. Research other breeds too, just so you know what else is out there that might fit your lifestyle as well.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

It is not so much a question of CAN, as it is a question of WILL.

Sure you can, only you know if you will.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am a single mom of three dogs, the GSD is now 8.5 months and in the beginning it was very hard, but I made it work. I did have my son and he helped in the mid day pee break area. I also live in an apartment and its not an issue. Just know that if you get a dog it should be for the dogs entire life and it wouldn't be fair to the dog if you got it, got attached and then had to get rid of it.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I live in a 1 bedroom apt with 2 dogs, a papillon and a german shepherd. I make it work. I got my GSD as an 8 week old puppy and I came home from lunch everyday to take him out. They both get exercise every day. The GSD is usually crated when I'm not home because he is a naughtypants at times, but he does well. I don't think they're deprived because I work full-time and have no yard. They would be deprived if I didn't exercise them or work with them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog can live comfortably in a one bedroom
apartment. our homes provide shelter for our dogs.
the majority of the training, socializing and exercising
is done outdoors. try to find someone to come in and give
your dog a break while you're away from home.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

If you're dedicated and active (in the evening) it's doable. You're schedule would be good in that you're off in the cooler hours of the day. You'd need to go for long walks at night and challenge your pup with mental exercise.

If you have a lot of Muslim friends, they might not take kindly to a dog, any dog.

They are a lifetime commitment and and expensive breed to maintain. 

If you are serious and plan on making your life around the needs of your dog (for life), you will enjoy the breed and find them loyal and dependable.

You might think about adopting a dog and have an easier time getting an older dog used to long hours alone.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You also have to consider your neighbors--a puppy left alone during the day may bark, whine, howl, etc. and anyone within earshot may not appreciate that. Having said that, you can keep a large dog in a small apartment as long as you provide sufficient exercise. When I was in college, my GSDx and I lived in a small studio apartment, but she went with me everywhere, including my classes!

You'll definitely want to invest in an appropriate-sized crate to help with housebreaking, chewing on everything, etc. 

It might be better to adopt an adult dog, rather than a puppy. If the dog is already housebroken, crate trained, and doesn't suffer from separation anxiety, it might be easier on the both of you.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been to Dubai many times, and would not recommend taking a GSD there. The heat is oppressive, and the culture is not exactly dog-friendly. If you must have a dog (and I understand the need, I really do), I would recommend a smaller, less work-intensive adult dog like a poodle (my second-favorite breed).

It's actually not a matter of apartment size, so much as your ability to be out with the dog, providing the exercise and stimulation he needs, without creating a great deal of discord between yourself and your neighbors. Just thinking about walking a GSD on the streets of Dubai stresses me out. 

The climate is another factor that is much more difficult to mitigate than apartment size. A GSD will have the same troubles as a Malamute in 110 degree heat.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

GSDs require a lot of exercise and can get destructive when they don't get it. Maybe I'm wrong, and I'm sure people will chime in with examples if I am, but in addition to nice daily walks they need running/ball playing/chasing type exercise. Is there a place around your apartment where you could take a GSD every day or two, sometime when it's cool outside, to get some type of strenuous exercise?

As far as being at work between 10AM and 6PM _IF_ you find out that the dog needs a break during the day, can you afford to hire a dog walker or someone you trust who can take him for a walk about 2 or so while you're at work? 

GOOD LUCK with whatever you decide to do. If you decide to get another breed, there are a lot of members who have experience with breeds other than GSDs who might be able to help you find the perfect apartment buddy!!!


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

GSD dogs can and will do fine living in small areas. Like others have said, you just have to excersize them. My GSD does not have full roam in my whole house, he's got an area downstairs the size of a small bedroom. But before I go to work, I play fetch with him for about 30-40 minutes to get him to do some serious sprinting... then when I get home from work and before i go to bed, I run atleast a mile with him....so when he's home, hes always just relaxing.

A lot of work... my GSD was my first dog and the only reason I initially got him was because they look cool. I had no idea the amount of work that went into them... I did my research after and now realise !... but excerise is the key. I to work 10 hours a day but have the luxury to come home mid way through to let him go relieve himself...

anywho... just to reiterate...they can live in small areas but you got to excersize them !...

Good luck with your choice !



P.S. don't get a puppy !... rescue an adult !...


----------



## sheep (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with crate training, specially if you don't have a completely safe area to restrain a dog, coz if a dog has destructive tendencies, it will be troublesome to restrain a dog to control the destruction, specially in a small apartment.

I own a GSD mix myself together with my partner and we live in an apartment too, and I also know a few people with big dogs in apartments too, and they are all well adjusted. The key is to satisfy their needs for exercise and mental stimulation plus proper training.

The amount of exercise and mental stimulation depends a lot on each dog's energy level. Exercise and mental stimulation are 2 different things, mental stimulation is about challenges and entertainment to not get bored. Constantly going to different places with owner, sniffing and receiving many different stimuli from the outside world, interesting toys (like kongs and puzzle toys) are mental stimulation.
Also, aside the breed, the energy level depends a lot on each individual too. There are GSDs that are less energetic too.

Our dog is currently 11 months old, and he's alone for 10 hours per day 5 days a week. He gets 3 walks and he's fine with it, and he sleeps for some 8 hours when he's alone (he's in a small proofed area at home with baby gate and not crated). But it could be a bit boring when he's awake and alone, even thought we left toys for him.
I do feel guilty about it, I know that being left 10 hours alone is different from just being left 5 hours alone, and I know that he would be most fulfilled if he gets to be with us longer, coz at the days he spent more time with us (with extra walk or going to coffee together or longer walks), he was a bit calmer. Also, just look at those dogs that are often with their retired owners and see how happy and balanced they are.  But well, we try to fulfill his needs as much as possible.


Anyways, if you really want to get a dog, consider:
- crate training or having a small completely proofed area - if a dog develops destructive tendencies, then he might need to be confined (this is also for his own safety to avoid swallowing); also, it's important to prevent the possibility of developing destructive habits (you can gradually allow him to stay alone and out of crate for longer and longer times after he gets familiar with the new house. By the way, don't just crate and leave your dog right away after adoption! Your dog needs time to get used to a new home, and being confined to a small area in an unfamiliar place is much more stressed than being confined to a bigger area in an unfamiliar place.
- get a lower energy dog - analyze the energy level of each dog you're going to meet, make sure they're not sick when you do it. A lower energy dog is more preferable for being left alone for 10 hours. It's also easier to satisfy the needs and management.
- puppy VS adult dog - puppies will have accidents when they are left for 10 hours. You can't crate a pup coz of that, only restrain him in a proofed area. They will eventually learn to hold it for longer, but 'till they grow up for some more months, they won't hold it for too long. Also, many pups during the teenage phase can be very bothersome. They get mouthy, some too mouthy and crazy lol. Adults can be calmer and better potty trained (but it depends on each dog), but they might come with unknown issues and unknown history.
- adopt one - so many dogs needing a home! Also, buying to puppy mills is mostly a recipe for disaster (google "puppy mills" for more info - pups form there can have behavior issues, genetic issues and potty training trouble). Also, having a home being alone for 10 hours but then having the owner's attention plus health quality is much better than being in a shelter.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

I live in a 600 sqft apartment with a duck (wears diapers, sleeps in the bed with me), 2 birds (lovebird & quaker parrot), a fish (sits on the kitchen counter) and a GSD pup. I have a crate for him but he is mostly out since I'm working on housebreaking him (in crate if my boyfriend or I am working more than 4 hours). There is actually ample space for all of my critters.

As long as you can devote a few hours a day into play and exercise a puppy or adult should do fine in a small apartment. Also, have lots of toys.


----------

